

Glibc is not Posix compliant - DiabloD3
http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=12724

======
unimpressive
Gnu's Not Unix.

That having been said, trying to maintain POSIX compatibility anyway is a good
idea.

